# Jigging or bottom fishing?



## FAT RAT (Jul 2, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a reason for having a bottom fishing rod/reel
and a jigging rod/reel? If so can you explain?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

So that you don't have to cut and re-tie. Switch from one rod to the other as conditions dictate.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Because they both do two different things...?

Your typical bottom rig is a conventional reel with a stiff rod. When fishing extremely close to structure youve got more instantaneous leverage with a bottom rod.

Of course a jigging set up is for jigging and the action of the rod allows you to work the jig better. However they have a faster tip and take longer to load up so if you use a jigging rod for fishing right on structure, by the time you get that rod loaded up and putting serious pressure on the fish, he can have you in his hole. 

Now I do like to use my jigging rods for "bottom fishing" aka a carolina rig, but up in the middle of the column because its easier for me to handle from my kayak.

If I could only bring one set up Id use a jigging set up because is more capable of bottom fishing then a typical bottom rod is at jigging if that makes sense.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Because they both do two different things...?
> 
> Your typical bottom rig is a conventional reel with a stiff rod. When fishing extremely close to structure youve got more instantaneous leverage with a bottom rod.
> 
> ...


+1 thats spot on. 

a lot of guys are turning to a jigging combo for bottom fishing for the pure fact the gear is less bulky, and just as strong if not stronger than most peoples actual bottom combo.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Also a jigging reel is faster, meaning less rotations to reel the jig to the surface.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are jigging rods out there that will more than do the trick for bottom fishing. But a light jigging rod will get you rocked or wrecked more times than not. I bottom fish with my jigging rods all the time, but you better be quick on the draw and know how to muscle fish off the bottom when you do. Now for Snapper there is no better setup.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I too only use jigging rods when bottom fishing. No need to have a heavy fiberglass rod.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think heavy fiberglass bottom rods still have their place for grouper. Most other species though I would almost always prefer a jigging set up.


----------



## FAT RAT (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. This has been a great help.

Now is the hard part. What is a good jigging rig that is good for both? Like length of rod, torque of rod? Reels / names and speed ratio for jigging and bottom fishing?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

you just opened up a whole new can right there. in the jigging game money plays a big role. the gear can get quite expensive what price range are you looking for? dont get me wrong there are some good combos for a decent price too


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Simply put, you can bottom fish with a jigging rod and do okay, hard to jig well with a bottom rig.

As Lundy said, you can spend as much as you want on jigging set-up or get something pretty decent without taking out a second mortgage. I have a Stat rod 300 gram rated for 80# with Penn Torque 300 (one of the original ones) and I do both with it got like $500 in it if memory serves. It is definitely not top of the line but not bargain basement either. 

The 300 is a little big for jigging though.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Shimano Torium 30 on a trevala 58xh. $120 rod and $180 reel, add $40 for the line and you'll have yourself a great all around combo.


----------



## FAT RAT (Jul 2, 2012)

Really good information. Lots to think about. Keep reeln!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What set up also depends on what depth of water you will be in.

I only go 6-9 miles out and only about 60ft of water. Very few BIG snapper or Grouper there. So lighter gear will get you by... So 99% of the time I use my heavy freshwater catfish gear for bottom rods. I do get pummeled every now and then though. I have some bigger bottom rods that I bought last year and have yet to have anything bigger than a ruby red hit them... But that's the way it works. haha

Jigging rods will also depend on your depth and size jig that you use. I use 3 and 4 inch jigs and can get away with some lightweight stuff. I've seen some guys jig with baits bigger than the anchor on my smaller boat.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Shakespeare Tiger lite XH with a Penn Battle will get you started.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Shakespeare Tiger lite XH with a Penn Battle will get you started.


Spend $60 more bucks and get the 5500-6500 Penn SSV. I have the same rod with a 5500 SSV loaded with 40lb Suffix 832. Snapper up to 31", smaller AJs and BIG sharks have all been whipped with this set up and thats from my kayak! The new SSVs are great little reels. Ive only had my ass handed to me once and that was Sunday, the same day I brought up a 7ft Bull and 6ft black tip on it!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

my jigging rod is a custom 7ft fast action rod rated 10-50lb. yes it has the back bone to hold 16lbs of drag but the flex in the tip i can work with 15lb mono. I run 50lb braid and 20lb floro on a saltist BG 30. pretty universal. i can drop swimbaits, heavy irons, butterfly jigs etc all day. Sunday i did nothing but YoYo, never got tired and landed a ton of fish.


----------

